# Undergravel Filter



## 50cent$13 (Jan 3, 2005)

I have a 45 gal tank with a single Sanchezi in it. I have two penguin filters, a 170 and 125 biowheel running on it. I have no problems with water quality, its always crystal clear. The real question is im running a Askoll Pro 4 powerhead, its really powerful and ends up sucking fish through the intake sometimes. I was planning on purchasing a small ugf that I would use on only half of the tank because the other half is heavily planted. I always keep up on maintenance with waterchanges and gravel vaccuming. I plan on the ugf because this way the tube that is attached from my powerhead and the ugf would end the problem of sucking the fish up.

But is this gonna casue me more problems than for what it may seem. I read about high nitrates and such. What do people think?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Some people have had success with ugf and others say that it just traps debris and messes up your water parameters. Do you think one of these quickfilter attachments would fit on your powerhead?


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

UGF's are more trouble then their worth.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

they are jurassic already. I would never use one again, havent for the last 10 years


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

i use one on my 125 with my 900gph powerhead for extra filtration and to prevent feeders from being sucked to the powerhead intake. never had any problems with parameters, i do gravel washes biweekly to keep the gravel loose.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Dec 15, 2005)

Do what i did zip tie and piece of fish net to the inlet..lol.


----------

